# TE37 Time Attack rims on Black 350Z



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

When will the first Skyline arrive with these exclusive rims?

Imagine these on a black Skyline :squintdan


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

:smokin: They are gorgeous!!! Would look awesome on a skyline:smokin: 

Stunning 350 too, love the c/f boot.


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That looks amazing. I'am think about the ce28n ta wheels but still deciding if i should get wheels or save for brakes.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

SmigzyGTR said:


> :smokin: They are gorgeous!!! Would look awesome on a skyline:smokin:
> 
> Stunning 350 too, love the c/f boot.


There is even more carbon :bowdown1:


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

That is a very sexy 350z. Are they 19's?


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I know what colour my 37's are going to be next, pure awesome.

Neil


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

That's awesome


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

skytoy said:


> That is a very sexy 350z. Are they 19's?


Judging by the last picture, it says 19 inch


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

that is so'ooooo sexy!!!


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Wow now that is a roof!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I thought we decided yesterday that unpainted CF was Chavistic and soooo last year? :chuckle:  

Tis a bit over the top with the CF to me...especiall the trunk...er Boot!

Love the wheels!


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

> Judging by the last picture, it says 19 inch


doh, so they are cheers


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Simply a gorgeous wheel.... not a bad looking 350 either..


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice Z :thumbsup:


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

i have planned to buy a set of Time attack rims for my black R34 GTR. They are so nice. But nut quite sure if i want ce28 or TE version. 

THEY ARE SO AWSOME.... my god..


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

That is one of the most beautiful cars I have ever seen :bowdown1:


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## Z TUNE (Aug 15, 2006)

That looks real sweet with the Z Tune kit opcorn:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

how come the rood on that z33 is carbon? is it just a stick on? sorry for my ignorance if its not.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

[j]Desing said:


> http://gallery.modified.com/gallery2/main.php/d/46537-1/_MG_0357.jpg
> http://gallery.modified.com/gallery2/main.php/d/46539-1/_MG_0358.jpg
> 
> I like it!


Except for the red on the front bumper (don't know how it's called) the rims look great on the car. In wuch gallery can they be found on the modify website?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

As bizarre as it sounds I actually prefer the 350Z! I guess it's just because the pictures look a bit more professional.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Durzel

Go and stand in the corner and think about what you've just said  No, I know what you mean, the 350z does look better presented and the red mesh on the GTR should be reason enough to slap the owner. Fine wheels though, no debate about that.


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> Except for the red on the front bumper (don't know how it's called) the rims look great on the car. In wuch gallery can they be found on the modify website?


Here ya go.

Redline Time Attack Finals


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

:smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Durzel said:


> As bizarre as it sounds I actually prefer the 350Z! I guess it's just because the pictures look a bit more professional.


350Z looks a lot fresher than the boxy old Skyline too.

R34's are looking very dated now.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Loving the 350GT, I think if you stuck a Z front end on a GT and put in an RB26 you would have an awesome car.


----------



## pip (Mar 28, 2003)

*R34 Offset*

What would be the offset for 18x9.5 on these rims ?.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

One other problem. They don't go beyond the standard 9.5...

Now, if those wheels were available in 10.5...


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

That 350 looks fantastic, but I think the 34 look mighty tidy with those fitted.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> :smokin:



Yeah i like those, but they aren't TE37's, they aren't even Volk


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

These are the originals


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

ISJ said:


> Yeah i like those, but they aren't TE37's, they aren't even Volk


They look to shiny, the color is not correct. So they indeed look like fakes


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys,
been a while since i last posted here, saw the 350 and thought i just had to! What a stunning car, i myself have sold my R34 V-spec and i'm now hunting for a 350Z too...newer car i guess and i quite fancy the looks 
As for the question someone asked earlier, the roof is an overlay and not replacement, it is made by a compandy Called Asuka Designs from Japan ..

Ciao,

Suhail


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Good to see you do post from time to time!!! 

Glad your still staying with the Nissan brigade!!!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Pharoahe said:


> They look to shiny, the color is not correct. So they indeed look like fakes


Yeah and i was more thinking they are ROTA's LM GT4 copies as seen here:
hope this link shows up!!


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

non of those offsets look likr gtr fitment


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

17s won't fit over the calipers so I was looking at 18s. If you look carefully, they don't do 18s beyond 9.5. I didn't want to race with 19s.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

ISJ said:


> Yeah and i was more thinking they are ROTA's LM GT4 copies as seen here:
> hope this link shows up!!


We've got a winner :smokin:


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

that 350 is awesome, totally in love with it

R34 looks bloody good and i even like the red to, gives a nice contrast


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

psd1 said:


> I thought we decided yesterday that unpainted CF was Chavistic and soooo last year? :chuckle:
> 
> Tis a bit over the top with the CF to me...especiall the trunk...er Boot!
> 
> Love the wheels!


You can NEVER have to much carbon fiber...... never...:chuckle: 

But how did they do the roof...??? Is it just a big sticker....???

Looks real to me... But then again, it´s a picture....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

kim hansen said:


> You can NEVER have to much carbon fiber...... never...:chuckle:
> 
> But how did they do the roof...??? Is it just a big sticker....???
> 
> Looks real to me... But then again, it´s a picture....


Read post #34 above.


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Thrust said:


> Read post #34 above.



Ups.... Well, You can´t blame me.... I´m from Denmark... 


But what´s an "overlay"...???? Is it a single layer of carbon that has been glued to the roof, and then given some kind of clear coating....??


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

It's like a carbon mold/moulding that fits exactly over the body and is glued on. It looks like carbon, well, it is carbon, but the reason for fitting is mostly cosmetic, as it adds slightly to the car's weight. It complements the real carbon parts to make it look like the whole car is carbon, not just the doors, bonnet/hood, bumper, trunk/boot etc. The 350Z is probably kept in a garage, so the surface that you see in that shot was still in good condition. My car had the same stuff on it and was parked outside where the sun clouded and cracked the carbon overlay within a few months, so I had to have all the overlay ripped off.


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Ok... Sounds like You needed some kind of repaint after that... ???


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

kim hansen said:


> Ok... Sounds like You needed some kind of repaint after that... ???


It's the capital of Norway, isn't it!  

Yes, as I've posted on another thread, it needs stripping down the the metal and a complete repaint if you want to take the carbon seal off.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is a Beemer, that does it the right way


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Thrust said:


> It's the capital of Norway, isn't it!
> 
> Yes, as I've posted on another thread, it needs stripping down the the metal and a complete repaint if you want to take the carbon seal off.


No... It´s a small country...... Well, oh... let´s just say that...:chuckle: 

Like the work on that M3...... Looks good on a white car..

But think about the price for such an operation....!!!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Those TE37's and that Fairlady are gorgeous. Love the TE37's, favourite wheels ever and all these editions just make me want them more.


----------

